# Glenn Beck Fired... about time.



## Eric Cartman

I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"








I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.


----------



## Si modo

Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?

Kthx.


----------



## Sarah G

Si modo said:


> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.




He was fired.  Reasons given by him notwithstanding, he's lost sponsers who are nervous about his extreme views and his ratings are falling.  He's a loose cannon.  

Palin's next.


----------



## Si modo

Sarah G said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired.  Reasons given by him notwithstanding, he's lost sponsers who are nervous about his extreme views and his ratings are falling.  He's a loose cannon.
> 
> Palin's next.
Click to expand...

I guess my asking for a link to it is too far above your comprehension capability.

Sorry if that offends you.  I rarely believe a thing anyone posts until I see some sort of support for it.





I'll try again...link?


----------



## WillowTree

Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Stephanie

good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.

Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.


----------



## Sarah G

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.


----------



## WillowTree

Stephanie said:


> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.



They have new ones lined up for this year.. wanna bet on it?? lessseeee Boehner, Cantor, Ryan.. and Bachman,, and errrrr well all the Republican congress would be easy..


----------



## Eric Cartman

Si modo said:


> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.



If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.

I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free. 

I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.




They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.

Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.


----------



## WillowTree

Eric Cartman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Does it make sense in yer little peee brain that they would fire him and then have him on for guest appearances??


----------



## Si modo

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
Click to expand...

One more time.....

link?


I'm sorry that confuses you so, but I am not surprised.


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
Click to expand...


They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
Click to expand...


So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?


----------



## Stephanie

Did you all see mediamatters is taking CREDIT for all this.

Yep, nothing like stepping on OUR FREEDOMS OF SPEECH..

Next they will come after YOU.


----------



## Si modo

Eric Cartman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.
> ....
Click to expand...

Yes, that is my point.  It is your opinion that he was fired, not a supportable fact.  Opinions are fine, when presented as such.



> ....  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.


Making assumptions can be a problem.  Someone close to me was in a situation where both he an the organization for which he worked came to a mutual agreement to leave.  But, he certainly was not fired.  In fact, he was thiiiiiiiiis close to going to the press about some pretty nasty money handling practices there.  They found out, they all had a meeting, and he got a very nice parting gift as long as he keeps his mouth shut.

But apparently you prefer to blame the worker in these sorts of cases.  If that works for you, cool.  It doesn't work for me.  I rarely assume a thing unless I have sufficient evidence to support that assumption.


----------



## WillowTree

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?


----------



## Si modo

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
Click to expand...

You mean.....


You're asking SarahG for a link????????


A link?

Really?

From Sarah?











You funny.


----------



## DaGoose

Eric Cartman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


I agree. No matter how they tried to spin it he was fired.

.


----------



## WillowTree

DaGoose said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. No matter how they tried to spin it he was fired.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


okay have it your retarded way "he was fired" just like Alan Colmes is no longer at Fox.. yeah right.. demonRats are hysterical people.


----------



## Sarah G

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?
Click to expand...


Oh yes, it was all his idea.


----------



## WillowTree

Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled? &#8211; Glenn Beck


 The idiots are out in force, and they don&#8217;t seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News &#8211; not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenn&#8217;s show last night? Or the night before?


----------



## WillowTree

and since progressive idiots never watch Fox News, they'll never get that he's still there...


----------



## Si modo

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, it was all his idea.
Click to expand...

*sigh*  Do you have a link, or do you just want to continue to pollute the thread with your vacuous musings?





(I'll give you some time to look up vacuous.)


----------



## DaGoose

WillowTree said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. No matter how they tried to spin it he was fired.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay have it your retarded way "he was fired" just like Alan Colmes is no longer at Fox.. yeah right.. demonRats are hysterical people.
Click to expand...


Ok....have it your way......



> Essentially, Fox News fired Glenn Beck from their TV network. This is a mutual decision just like Keith Olbermanns departure from MSNBC was a mutual decision. If Becks ratings were better, or his show brought in even normal Fox News level ad revenue, he would still be on the air



Fox News Finally Cans Glenn Beck

.


----------



## California Girl

Wow. Three threads on Beck leaving Fox. This must be HUGELY important. 

Or.... not.


----------



## washamericom

Eric Cartman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


one of the things about gassy original points is that there should be _*some*_ elemnt of truth. you're probably not endearing yourself to your fellow dmeocrats with "well, if your point is that i can't substantiate my post, you're right". you should work at the whitehouse.
nancy pelosi was fired, just to give you a definition, beck is leaving for health reasons.
no more original posts for awhile, do some time in the box... but i hate your song "all by myself" anyway.


all by myself... don't wanna be... all by myself.... wait.. that was eric _carmen_.... you got any songs at least ?....


----------



## DaGoose

California Girl said:


> Wow. Three threads on Beck leaving Fox. This must be HUGELY important.
> 
> Or.... not.



It is......to Conservatives.

.


----------



## Stephanie

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



SO? someone was FORCING YOU TO WATCH Glen Beck.

good grief..


----------



## Si modo

DaGoose said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. No matter how they tried to spin it he was fired.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay have it your retarded way "he was fired" just like Alan Colmes is no longer at Fox.. yeah right.. demonRats are hysterical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok....have it your way......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially, Fox News fired Glenn Beck from their TV network. This is a mutual decision just like Keith Olbermann&#8217;s departure from MSNBC was a &#8220;mutual decision.&#8221; If Beck&#8217;s ratings were better, or his show brought in even normal Fox News level ad revenue, he would still be on the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News Finally Cans Glenn Beck
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Soooooooooo.  Let me get this straight.  Because some guy named 'Jason Easley', who is not associated with any party in the matter, THINKS that Beck was fired, you think that is support for such a claim?

Really?

Guess what:  He wasn't fired because Jim Nester (a neighbor) said he wasn't fired.

There's support for my claim.








Someone please tell me these posters aren't for real.  Please.


----------



## The Infidel

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.





Sarah G said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was fired.  Reasons given by him notwithstanding, he's lost sponsers who are nervous about his extreme views and his ratings are falling.  He's a loose cannon.
> 
> Palin's next.
Click to expand...




Sarah G said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
Click to expand...




Eric Cartman said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


You cant PROVE he was fired because he WAS'NT!
It was a mutual agreement, and he will do MUCH better on his own.

Believe me... I never watched his show on Fox. I watched it on one of Glenn's MANY other websites. So it wont be a loss to me, but it will for Fox's ratings.

YOU LIBS ARE SO STUPID IT'S NOT FUNNY.


----------



## Big Fitz

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.


Let me ask you this...

Other than Hannity, what major conservative radio figure hasn't been run out of TV by psychopathic liberals, AND how much did their audience GROW after they left TV?


----------



## WillowTree

so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..


----------



## Big Fitz

Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.

They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.

Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.


----------



## Big Fitz

WillowTree said:


> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..


Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!


----------



## The Infidel

Big Fitz said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this...
> 
> Other than Hannity, what major conservative radio figure hasn't been run out of TV by psychopathic liberals, *AND how much did their audience GROW after they left TV?*
Click to expand...


Exactly.... I have been holding out to get the "Insider Extreme" on Glenn's website because why pay to see him when I can watch and listen for free? 
Now I can see all the other cool stuff his website offers. Its a very good value... WHY DIDNT I DO IT SOONER?

Yep.... Ol Glenn is going to go the way of the Doh Doh bird 

*Check it out:*
Glenn Beck


----------



## WillowTree

Big Fitz said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!
Click to expand...


He is on Fox all the time. but to ignorant libturds he is not.. see how that works??


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.



I haven't heard him mention being fired. 

I think the only way you can deal with the lies from the liberal media and from Democrats in Washington is get a bottle of your favorite booze and a shot glass and every time one of them says something stupid, exaggerates the truth, or outright lies about something...*take a shot.* It will make the experience more pleasant. Course you'll pay for it later, but it seems the same can be said for Democrat policies.


----------



## California Girl

DaGoose said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Three threads on Beck leaving Fox. This must be HUGELY important.
> 
> Or.... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is......to Conservatives.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Damn, I obviously didn't get the memo on this. I'm a conservative, I'm not at all concerned about Beck leaving Fox. My bad.


----------



## Sarah G

Big Fitz said:


> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.



Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?


----------



## The Infidel

Big Fitz said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!
Click to expand...


Allen Colmes need to go get some plastic sugery.... that Mo Fo has a face for radio and the intellect of a rock. Just sayin'


----------



## mudwhistle

Big Fitz said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!
Click to expand...


I don't like his bleeding-heart style, but he is funny, and when he's funny he's really good.


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like his bleeding-heart style, but he is funny, and when he's funny he's really good.
Click to expand...


No he isn't.  He's a humorless toad.


----------



## Jackson

Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to &#8216;Transition Off&#8217; Daily TV Program | The Blaze

This doesn't sound like a firing....


----------



## Sarah G

Jackson said:


> Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to Transition Off Daily TV Program | The Blaze
> 
> This doesn't sound like a firing....



It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.

Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.


----------



## Big Fitz

mudwhistle said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now the question remains,, do you libturds want to be notified when GB appears on Fox or do you just want to die in ignorance? I spotted Alan Colmes the other night btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Now THERE'S a man who needs to return to Fox.  His radio show SUCKS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like his bleeding-heart style, but he is funny, and when he's funny he's really good.
Click to expand...

Yes, but it doesn't translate well on the radio.

His callers are complete nutbags... even the conservative ones.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sarah G said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to Transition Off Daily TV Program | The Blaze
> 
> This doesn't sound like a firing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.
> 
> Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.
Click to expand...

Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.  

What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
Click to expand...


I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.

Videos &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## Sarah G

Big Fitz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to Transition Off Daily TV Program | The Blaze
> 
> This doesn't sound like a firing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.
> 
> Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.
> 
> What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.
Click to expand...


Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.


----------



## The Infidel

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
Click to expand...


The question is.... Who does GLENN need. He didnt need Fox any longer.
This day was coming no matter what. 


You libs are whiney babies


----------



## Article 15

Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.

I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out. 

He will be repackaged and back in the near future.


----------



## The Infidel

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
Click to expand...


Spreading lies and rumors is all they have


----------



## The Infidel

Article 15 said:


> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> *I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out. *He will be repackaged and back in the near future.



What the Hell has he been wrong about.... ? Please educate us all.

As far as I can see its ALL coming to pass..... Ive been a listener and a fan for over 10 yrs now.

Go ahead and lie to us some more.

BTW, he has his own network of websites that his fans go to .... so boo hoo for ya'll. He is still going to be a target for your God George Soros. So have your fun. I know how this story ends.


----------



## mudwhistle

It's one thing to be mistaken but it's getting to the point that Media Matters and the networks are outright lying about Glenn Beck to make it look like he's being fired. 

Videos &#8211; Glenn Beck


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.
> 
> Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.
> 
> What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
Click to expand...


I need to take another shot.

Yes, Glenn Beck is insane, Don Imus is a racist, the Tea Party is extremist, and the GOP wants to kill women. How these evil people can live with themselves I'll never figure out.


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
Click to expand...


I guess I should have said lost important sponsors.  Fox never would have let him go if he wasn't losing sponsorship and ratings.  Bill O'Reilly is still there even after his phone sexcapades because he continued to have high ratings.  

You see what's going on here?  Once you are no longer profitable, you are no longer valuable.  He wasnt, he's gone.  Has nothing to do with appearances on Fox.  If the ratings are low when he appears on other Fox shows, he won't be on at all.

Palin will be next.

As for Alan Combs, he was hired to be the whipping post for Hannity.  I have zero respect for that man.


----------



## Article 15

The Infidel said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> *I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out. *He will be repackaged and back in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Hell has he been wrong about.... ? Please educate us all.
> 
> As far as I can see its ALL coming to pass..... Ive been a listener and a fan for over 10 yrs now.
> 
> Go ahead and lie to us some more.
> 
> BTW, he has his own network of websites that his fans go to .... so boo hoo for ya'll. He is still going to be a target for your God George Soros. So have your fun. I know how this story ends.
Click to expand...


Yup .... legions of morons ready to believe.  

Right on cue.  Thanks, man.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.
> 
> Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.
> 
> What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
Click to expand...

No.  Calling the haters a set of liars claiming he was fired.  You keep swimming in that cologne people are going to mistake you for Snooki's ugly sister.  Peee YEW!


----------



## Stephanie

I could care less if Beck was fired, people can STILL listen to him on his radio show.


----------



## Sarah G

Big Fitz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.
> 
> What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Calling the haters a set of liars claiming he was fired.  You keep swimming in that cologne people are going to mistake you for Snooki's ugly sister.  Peee YEW!
Click to expand...


Whatever that means..  You speak english about as well as Snooks.


----------



## percysunshine

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news .....




*Glenn Beck Fired... about time.*

Conservatives never watched Beck, only liberals watched him.

Kinda funny, in a way


----------



## Si modo

Sarah G said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to &#8216;Transition Off&#8217; Daily TV Program | The Blaze
> 
> This doesn't sound like a firing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like having a really terrible ex husband.  You never really want to say how bad he was because it shows bad judgement on your part to have chosen him in the first place.
> 
> Being canned by Fox is pretty bad.  They have such low standards anyway.
Click to expand...

Link?

Or are you just sharing more of your vacuous musings with us.

Let me know one way or the other so that I can stop asking you for that pesky support that you can't seem to find so you just share your imagination with us.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



You want to discuss firing someone? Let's talk about firing someone that actually count's how about we discuss firing obama and the current U.S. Federal Government.


----------



## xsited1

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



Megyn Kelly is HOT!


----------



## Sarah G

xsited1 said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
Click to expand...


She looks like a tranny.


----------



## slukasiewski

Fox should fire that idiot Hannity. 

Christ - what a broken record.


----------



## slukasiewski

Sarah G said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks like a tranny.
Click to expand...


You probably look like a beached whale in your trailer - one hand in the box of ding-dongs, the other on the keyboard 24/7


----------



## bigrebnc1775

slukasiewski said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a tranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably look like a beached whale in your trailer - one hand in the box of ding-dongs, the other on the keyboard 24/7
Click to expand...


Light'un up dude.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Calling the haters a set of liars claiming he was fired.  You keep swimming in that cologne people are going to mistake you for Snooki's ugly sister.  Peee YEW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that means..  You speak english about as well as Snooks.
Click to expand...

That's all you got, huh?  Gotcha.


----------



## Si modo

slukasiewski said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a tranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably look like a beached whale in your trailer - one hand in the box of ding-dongs, the other on the keyboard 24/7
Click to expand...

That's pretty harsh.  Attack what you see, not what you can't see, for the most part.  There's plenty you can  see, too.


----------



## Eric Cartman

washamericom said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one of the things about gassy original points is that there should be _*some*_ elemnt of truth. you're probably not endearing yourself to your fellow dmeocrats with "well, if your point is that i can't substantiate my post, you're right". you should work at the whitehouse.
> nancy pelosi was fired, just to give you a definition, beck is leaving for health reasons.
> no more original posts for awhile, do some time in the box... but i hate your song "all by myself" anyway.
> 
> 
> all by myself... don't wanna be... all by myself.... wait.. that was eric _carmen_.... you got any songs at least ?....
Click to expand...


People in the media get fired, lose their anchor chair or get relegated to the position of 'contributor' all the time, everyone  that follows these things 'knows' the truth.  My problem is I forgot who my audience was for a moment.


----------



## Eric Cartman

percysunshine said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck Fired... about time.*
> 
> Conservatives never watched Beck, only liberals watched him.
> 
> Kinda funny, in a way
Click to expand...


I actually only show the tv show a few times but I listen to part of his radio show almost everyday.

I know several conservatives that watch or dvr his tv show.


----------



## Eric Cartman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to discuss firing someone? Let's talk about firing someone that actually count's how about we discuss firing obama and the current U.S. Federal Government.
Click to expand...


If I did that they would probably move the thread back to "politics" where I originally posted it.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks like a tranny.
Click to expand...


A very hot tranny.



Oh, and I don't think that's Megan Kelly.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I should have said lost important sponsors.  Fox never would have let him go if he wasn't losing sponsorship and ratings.  Bill O'Reilly is still there even after his phone sexcapades because he continued to have high ratings.
> 
> You see what's going on here?  Once you are no longer profitable, you are no longer valuable.  He wasnt, he's gone.  Has nothing to do with appearances on Fox.  If the ratings are low when he appears on other Fox shows, he won't be on at all.
> 
> Palin will be next.
> 
> As for Alan Combs, he was hired to be the whipping post for Hannity.  I have zero respect for that man.
Click to expand...


Did Palin lose sponsors too?



Fox is not letting Glenn go. You hope that he is, but he's not. 

I can see that anyone who is effective becomes the object of the looney-left's scorn.


----------



## percysunshine

Never trust a blond with dark eyebrows. They are hiding something.


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megyn Kelly is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a tranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A very hot tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I don't think that's Megan Kelly.
Click to expand...


Prolly her brother..


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.



Yes, I remember. It was the same coming from you people when Keith Olbermann left.


----------



## MaggieMae

Stephanie said:


> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.



No one denies "freedom of speech" to anyone, dear. But we also have a right to counter what that speech is all about. That's ironically where _your_ criticism fails.


----------



## The Infidel

Eric Cartman said:


> I actually only show the tv show a few times but I listen to part of his radio show almost everyday.
> 
> I know several conservatives that watch or dvr his tv show.



Thats the dishonest part of all these hate Glenn threads.... its just not true. 
He is walking away to pursue his own interests w/o the constraints of a huge network to worry about.

He has his own media empire... he does'nt need Fox any longer.

The Blaze

Glenn Beck

http://www.watchglennbeck.com/

Who needs them? 

I frankly am glad HE'S leaving them.....


----------



## MaggieMae

Sarah G said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
Click to expand...


I had a feeling it might have been a signal to Ailes that Beck was going too far when even O'Reilly began to question his convoluted rants.


----------



## The Infidel

MaggieMae said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one denies "freedom of speech" to anyone, dear. But we also have a right to counter what that speech is all about. That's ironically where _your_ criticism fails.
Click to expand...


It would be nice if you libs were honest about it when you counter someone else's views....instead all I see is lies from the left.

Just sayin'


----------



## The Infidel

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might have been a signal to Ailes that Beck was going too far when even O'Reilly began to question his convoluted rants.
Click to expand...


O'Reilly is an idiot.... tries to walk in the middle too much.

Im glad Glenn is leaving Fox.


----------



## Sarah G

MaggieMae said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might have been a signal to Ailes that Beck was going too far when even O'Reilly began to question his convoluted rants.
Click to expand...


I know!  O'Reilly was even beginning to wonder about him..


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have new ones lined up for this year.. wanna bet on it?? lessseeee Boehner, Cantor, Ryan.. and Bachman,, and errrrr well all the Republican congress would be easy..
Click to expand...


Some of those are scheduled for Chris Wallace's show tomorrow, as a matter of fact, but not a single Democrat. Fair and balanced as usual.


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?
Click to expand...


This is from "The Blaze," which is the website Glenn Beck created, as I recall. It doesn't use the word "termination" but rather "transitioning off." Close enough?

Fox News and Mercury Radio Arts Announce New Agreement; Beck to Transition Off Daily TV Program | The Blaze


----------



## Zona

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
Click to expand...


Roger Ailes - Glenn Beck - Quit Or Fired - Happy Either Way | Mediaite

He lost over a million viewers since last year and Fox lost a LOT of sponsor because of him.  A lot.  But yup, it was his choice to not renew his contract.


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might have been a signal to Ailes that Beck was going too far when even O'Reilly began to question his convoluted rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O'Reilly is an idiot.... tries to walk in the middle too much.
> 
> Im glad Glenn is leaving Fox.
Click to expand...


So is fox.


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled?  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> The idiots are out in force, and they dont seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News  not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenns show last night? Or the night before?



I was going to watch it last night but his show was preempted. I wanted to see if Beck would have any reaction to Jon Stewart devoting his entire show in his memory on Thursday night.

April 07, 2011 - Jamie Oliver - The Daily Show With Jon Stewart - Full Episode Video | Comedy Central


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only show the tv show a few times but I listen to part of his radio show almost everyday.
> 
> I know several conservatives that watch or dvr his tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the dishonest part of all these hate Glenn threads.... its just not true.
> He is walking away to pursue his own interests w/o the constraints of a huge network to worry about.
> 
> He has his own media empire... he does'nt need Fox any longer.
> 
> The Blaze
> 
> Glenn Beck
> 
> The Daily Beck- Watch The Glenn Beck Show- April 7, 2011: What If Glenn Beck Is Right?
> 
> Who needs them?
> 
> I frankly am glad HE'S leaving them.....
Click to expand...


Here is my favorite.  It turns out they won.

StopBeck.com: Home of Stop Glenn Beck Effort «


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this...
> 
> Other than Hannity, what major conservative radio figure hasn't been run out of TV by psychopathic liberals, AND how much did their audience GROW after they left TV?
Click to expand...


Who? And where are they now?


----------



## Zona

Glenn Beck&#8217;s UK Broadcast Running Ad Free For More Than A Year&#8230;


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.



To me it sounds like a negotiated termination, but that's just me. Probably if Beck hadn't started losing sponsors, he would have had a spot forever. But I can understand a sponsor getting a little upset when someone preaches to a wide audience day after day that the world is coming to an end when said sponsor is trying to sell a product in anticipation that we're *not* all going to die soon, and survive even better if you use what they're selling.


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's contract was up at Fox.  They chose to not renew him.  Beck wasn't interested in renewing either because of struggles within the upper echelon at Fox scared at losing market share, AND bored with his show's style.
> 
> They have stated he will STILL be doing specials for them.
> 
> Sounds to me like an amicable divorce of mutual choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
Click to expand...


Well what do you expect HIM to say? 

List of  Dropped Sponsors


----------



## MaggieMae

Article 15 said:


> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out.
> 
> He will be repackaged and back in the near future.



Maybe he's really going into rehab, which would explain his bouncing off walls more than ever.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
Click to expand...


Thanks for the list now I will know who's services I will no longer need to use.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhh... his ratings were SOOOOO horrible.  millions more than the competition in almost all cases, and they stayed through the shows that followed him.  Fox sure did suffer.
> 
> What is that perfume you're wearing?  Oh yes... "Desperation".  Maybe you should back off on using so much next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Calling the haters a set of liars claiming he was fired.  You keep swimming in that cologne people are going to mistake you for Snooki's ugly sister.  Peee YEW!
Click to expand...


The reason Glenn Beck lost his TV program is the least of my concerns about him. I believe he's the most dangerous man on television because so many seemingly intelligent people actually buy into his convoluted conspiracy theories. 

That is all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

MaggieMae said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperation is defending an obvious insane talk show host to the bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Calling the haters a set of liars claiming he was fired.  You keep swimming in that cologne people are going to mistake you for Snooki's ugly sister.  Peee YEW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason Glenn Beck lost his TV program is the least of my concerns about him. I believe he's the most dangerous man on television because so many seemingly intelligent people actually buy into his convoluted conspiracy theories.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


I don't recall Back saying anything that he did not source. However obama ha said many things that have been proven to be a lie and seems a lot of people still believe him. Can we pull his sponcers? ( The American people?)


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually only show the tv show a few times but I listen to part of his radio show almost everyday.
> 
> I know several conservatives that watch or dvr his tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the dishonest part of all these hate Glenn threads.... its just not true.
> He is walking away to pursue his own interests w/o the constraints of a huge network to worry about.
> 
> He has his own media empire... he does'nt need Fox any longer.
> 
> The Blaze
> 
> Glenn Beck
> 
> The Daily Beck- Watch The Glenn Beck Show- April 7, 2011: What If Glenn Beck Is Right?
> 
> Who needs them?
> 
> I frankly am glad HE'S leaving them.....
Click to expand...


Holy Shit, we *GET* that you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more than anyone in the whole world. Enough already.


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty bad that he's too nutty even for Fox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might have been a signal to Ailes that Beck was going too far when even O'Reilly began to question his convoluted rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O'Reilly is an idiot.... tries to walk in the middle too much.
> 
> Im glad Glenn is leaving Fox.
Click to expand...


Do you enjoy looking stupid? We don't live in a totalitarian society, my friend. Your way isn't the ONLY way, and neither is mine.


----------



## Zona

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
Click to expand...


they are actually taking his word for why he cant sign on again. 

The million viewers leaving have nothing to do with it?


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list now I will know who's services I will no longer need to use.
Click to expand...


Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Beck wasn't fired. 

His contract wasn't renewed by mutual agreement. Not the same thing.

My guess is that Beck is too much of an attention whore and Fox wasn't bowing down enough to him for his liking.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list now I will know who's services I will no longer need to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know how that turns out.
Click to expand...


David picked up five little stones and used one to bring a giant down. All it takes is just one person to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list now I will know who's services I will no longer need to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David picked up five little stones and used one to bring a giant down. All it takes is just one person to get the ball rolling.
Click to expand...



He brought himself down and doesn't seem like he's going to change a thing.

Paul Revere..


----------



## mudwhistle

MaggieMae said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would have signed if there was any interest.  Who else will have him?  WND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
Click to expand...


I noticed your list has Vonage on it.

Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention. 

I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones. 


The list is bogus.


----------



## Ernie S.

Seems like it might be time for him to run for the Senate, ala Al Franken.


----------



## Agit8r

All the John Galt people must have thought he was a crazy "mystic"


----------



## mudwhistle

Ernie S. said:


> Seems like it might be time for him to run for the Senate, ala Al Franken.



We've already got one bauling Congressman already.


----------



## The Infidel

MaggieMae said:


> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors



What a crock of shit..... those folks never were sponsors to begin with.

_ADT (added 11/5/10) (statement)
Aegon (added 9/14/09)
Airmiles.co.uk (added 10/20/09)
Allergan (added 8/17/09)
Allstate Insurance (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Ally Bank/GMAC Financial Services (added 8/17/09)
Alpro Soya (added 01/11/10) (statement) [see note 5]
American Express (added 12/7/10) (statement) 
AmMed Direct (added 10/6/09)
Ancestry.com (added 8/24/09) (statement)
Anheuser-Busch (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Apple (report) [see note 6]
Applebees (added 8/27/09)
Ashley Furniture (added 8/28/09)
AT&T (added 8/24/09)
AVON (added 7/29/10) (statement)
Bank of America (added 8/25/09)
Bell & Howell (added 8/27/09)
Best Buy (added 8/17/09)
Best Western (added 2/5/10) (statement)
Binder & Binder (added 9/2/09)
Blaine Labs (anti-fungal & scar treatments) (added 8/24/09)
BMW (added 4/1/10) (statement)
Boehringer Ingelheim Pharmaceuticals (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Brez (anti-snoring strips) by Airware Inc. (added 8/21/09)
British Airways (added 12/14/09)
Broadview Security (added 8/17/09)
Brother International Corp. (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Cadillac (added 5/8/10) (statement)
Campbells Soup Co. (added 8/24/09)
Capital One (added 9/2/09)
Celsius (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Citrix Online/GoToMyPC (added 10/6/09)
Clorox (added 8/23/09)
Closing.com (Closing Corp.) (added 8/28/09) (read statement here)
Coca-Cola (added 6/24/10) (statement)
Concord Music Group (Hear Music) (added 10/6/09)
Constant Contact (added 10/15/10) (statement)
CVS (added 8/17/09)
Dairy Crest (added 7/5/10) (statement)
Dannon Co. (added 9/2/09)
Diageo (Guinness, Cuervo, Baileys, etc) (added 10/5/09)
DirecTV (added 8/27/09)
Discover (added 9/2/09)
DITECH (added 8/24/09)
EggLands Best (added 9/21/09)
Elations Co. (added 8/24/09)
Equifax (added 10/6/09)
Eulactol USA (maker of Flexitol) (added 10/6/09) 
Farmers Insurance Group
Fly.com/TravelZoo (added 7/21/10) (statement)
FreeCreditReport.com/Experian (added 8/24/09)
GEICO
General Mills (added 8/27/09)
George Foreman Cooking (added 2/20/10) (statement)
GetARoom.com (added 10/6/09)
GlaxoSmithKline (added 1/12/10) (statement)
Halifax (added 2/14/11) (statement)

Healthy Choice (owned by CongAgra)
Helzberg Diamonds (added 12/1/10) (statement)
History Channel (added 11/11/09)
Hoffman La Roche (maker of Boniva) (added 10/6/09)
Holiday Inn (added 5/12/10) (statement)
Honda (added 1/31/10) (statement)
HSBC (added 9/2/09)
Humana (added 9/14/09)
ICAN Benefit Group Insurance (added 9/2/09)
Idaho Potato Commission (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Infiniti (added 9/2/09)
Intersections Inc. (added 2/16/10)
ING DIRECT (added 01/07/09) (statement)
Jack Daniels (Updated 12/28/09) [see note 4]
Jelmar (CLR cleaner manufacturer) (added 9/2/09)
Johnson & Johnson (added 8/24/09)
Jordan McKenna Debt Counseling Network (added 9/2/09)
Jordans (added 2/14/11) (statement) [see note 8]

Kaplan Tutoring (added 7/8/10) (statement)
KFC (UK) (a Yum Brands! subsidiary) (statement) (added 7/12/10)
Kodak (added 1/21/11) (statement)
KRAFT Foods (added 8/20/09) (read statement here)
KRAFT Foods (UK) (added 11/13/09)
Lawyers.com (owned by LexisNexis)
Le Cordon Bleu Culinary School (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Logo TV (added 3/23/10) (statement)
Lowes (added 8/24/09) (statement)
Luxottica Retail (parent company of Pearle & LensCrafters) (added 9/14/09)
Match.com (added 3/17/11) (statement)
Mars (maker of Snickers, M&Ms, Pedigree, etc..) (added 10/20/09) (read statement here)
Marriott International (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Mens Wearhouse
Mercedes-Benz (added 9/2/09)
MetLife Bank (added 8/5/10) (statement)
Metropolitan Talent Management (added 10/6/09) [see note 3]
Michelin (added 11/18/10) (statement)
Monsanto (added 2/4/11) (statement)
Natwest (UK) (added 12/11/09)
Nestle (added 05/03/10) (statement)
Northland Juices (added 4/8/09) (statement)
NutriSystem (added 8/24/09) (statement) [see note 7]
ooVoo (added 10/6/09)
Overture Films (added 10/6/09)
Polaroid (added 10/2/10) (statement)
Premier Foods (UK) (added 11/18/09)
Premier Inn (UK) (added 12/20/09)
Procter & Gamble
Progressive Insurance
Prudential (added 1/28/10) (statement)
PUIG Beauty (added 12/14/09)
Purity Products (added 6/8/10) (statement)
Radio Shack
Re-Bath (added 8/17/09)
Reckitt Benckiser (UK) (added 12/04/09)
Regions Financial Corporation (added 8/27/09)
Republic of Macedonia (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Roche [see note 1]
S.C. Johnson
SAM (Store and Move) (added 8/27/09)
Sanofi-Aventis
Sargento Cheese
Scarguard (added 10/6/09)
Schiff Nutrition (maker of Tigers Milk & Fi-Bar) (added 10/6/09)
Sears (added 5/18/10) (statement)
Seoul Metropolitan Government (added 10/6/09)
Simplex Healthcare (Diabetes Care Club) (added 9/2/09)
Smith & Nephew (added 2/9/11)
Sprint (added 8/23/09)
StarKist (tuna) (added 2/8/10) (statement)
State Farm Insurance (added 8/12/09) (statement)
Subaru (added 10/6/09)
Sylvan Learning (added 2/20/10) (statement)
Tesco (added 12/19/09)
Toyota-Lexus USA (added 10/6/09) / Toyota (GB) (added 2/3/10) (statement)
Travelers Insurance (added 8/27/09)
Travelocity
TurboTax (added 3/10/10) (statement)
UPS (added 8/23/09)
United Healthcare (added 2/16/10) (statement)
United States Postal Service (added 9/14/09)
US Fidelis (added 2/16/10) (statement)
Verizon Wireless (added 8/21/09)
Virgin Atlantic (added 01/08/10)
Vodafone (added 07/02/10) (statement)
Vonage (added 8/24/09)
Volkswagen (added 2/16/10)
Waitrose (added 10/4/09) [see note 2]
Walmart (added 8/17/09)
Weight Watchers (added 2/20/10) (statement)
Western Union (added 2/16/10)
Woodland Power Products (added 10/6/09)
Wyeth Consumer Healthcare (added 9/14/09)
Yorkshire Tea (added 2/9/11) (statement)
Zoosk (added 8/2/10) _

But thanks.... I wont be giving these folks my money starting now.


----------



## The Infidel

mudwhistle said:


> I noticed your list has Vonage on it.
> 
> Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones.
> 
> 
> *The list is bogus.*


----------



## mudwhistle

I've spotted several others, Progressive Insurance for one.

Why do these people have to lie?


----------



## WillowTree

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have new ones lined up for this year.. wanna bet on it?? lessseeee Boehner, Cantor, Ryan.. and Bachman,, and errrrr well all the Republican congress would be easy..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of those are scheduled for Chris Wallace's show tomorrow, as a matter of fact, but not a single Democrat. Fair and balanced as usual.
Click to expand...


David Plouf is a Republican? Who the fuck knew?? have you notified the asshole in chief? wellhaveyahuh?


----------



## The Infidel

mudwhistle said:


> I've spotted several others, Progressive Insurance for one.
> 
> Why do these people have to lie?



They just cant help it... it instinct for them.

Kind of like a salmon swimming upstream only to die.


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list now I will know who's services I will no longer need to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David picked up five little stones and used one to bring a giant down. All it takes is just one person to get the ball rolling.
Click to expand...


Thats what I wrote to beck old sponsors.  They responded by dropping him so you are correct.  ITS WORKED!  Thanks for the adivice.  

No more beck!  Woohoo


----------



## Zona

End result.  Beck lost a over a million viewers since Jan of last year.  Fox lost a lot of sponsors due to beck being a nut.  

Fox responded by not allowing Beck to re sign for another contract.  

Whats the problem here....well, unless your a fucking nut beck fan, this turned out well.


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed your list has Vonage on it.
> 
> Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones.
> 
> 
> The list is bogus.
Click to expand...


You saw a vonage commercial during Becks show?  Did ya liar?  Did ya?


----------



## Zona

mudwhistle lied about a vonage commercial while watching beck bump.


----------



## Big Black Dog

All good things come to an end.  If you don't believe it's true, when you're 98, try to get it up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how that turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David picked up five little stones and used one to bring a giant down. All it takes is just one person to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I wrote to beck old sponsors.  They responded by dropping him so you are correct.  ITS WORKED!  Thanks for the adivice.
> 
> No more beck!  Woohoo
Click to expand...


Let's talk about who's a liar. You called mudwhistle a liar, Now I'm calling you a liar. You said I gave you the idea?  How can that be when the supposed advertiser had already dropped their ads from Fox before I made the comment? Come on liar tell us another lie?


----------



## BluesMistress

This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~

Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~ 
He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
Fools Beware ~ 


Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled?  Glenn Beck


Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT

Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they dont seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News  not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenns show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they cant read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, hes in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story  like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital  they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.

So what are the facts?

Well, if you listen to the idiots, theyll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the share button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.

And what about Good Morning America, which claimed Glenns ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy divorce, right? Again, idiots:

Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.


----------



## percysunshine

Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.


----------



## WillowTree

percysunshine said:


> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.



I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.


----------



## The T

WillowTree said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did? Where did you find this story? I'd like to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?
Click to expand...

 
As a matter of course? Glenn leaves FOX but not the public eye...He will have better control on his 'product' on his own on the Internet...


----------



## AquaAthena

The T said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ARE saying he walked away from a lucrative career at Fox then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> As a matter of course? Glenn leaves FOX but not the public eye...He will have better control on his 'product' on his own on the Internet...*
Click to expand...

*

And I look forward to a new book by Beck which will add one more to **his six #1 New YorK Times Bestellers List. Nice.*


----------



## Zona

WillowTree said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
Click to expand...


Would you vote for him.. Seriously, look at this and tell me you would vote for him for anything.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3J_QLtYqlk&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3J_QLtYqlk&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Zona

BluesMistress said:


> This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~
> 
> Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~
> He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
> Fools Beware ~
> 
> 
> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled? &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT
> 
> Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they don&#8217;t seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News &#8211; not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenn&#8217;s show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they can&#8217;t read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, he&#8217;s in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story &#8211; like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital &#8211; they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.
> 
> So what are the facts?
> 
> Well, if you listen to the idiots, they&#8217;ll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the &#8220;share&#8221; button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.
> 
> And what about &#8220;Good Morning America&#8221;, which claimed Glenn&#8217;s ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy &#8220;divorce, right? Again, idiots:
> 
> Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.



GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation...........


Well, what the hell are they supposed to say, yup, Fox said we cant renew our contract.  We lost a million viewers and countless sponsors ,but hey, lets laugh and say it wasn't a cancellation.

Beck fans and supporters are the dumbest voters in this country and this is what made him so dangerous.  He said he was a circus clown but the problem is, he was shaping the "minds" of his viewers.  Scary really and I just thank God he is going to be off the air soon enough.  There could have been people next door who actually believed the tripe he was spouting.  

Someone said what happened to free speech?  Nothing.  But with that right comes responsibility.   Fox is finally getting it.  We knew it two years ago.

Oh and dispute he lost over a million viewers since last Jan.  Need a link?  Need a fox link to make you believe it?


----------



## percysunshine

WillowTree said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
Click to expand...


When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.


----------



## Zona

percysunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Our heads will explode if he wins.   Just like yours did when Franken won.  Remember? lololololol


----------



## BluesMistress

Zona said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~
> 
> Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~
> He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
> Fools Beware ~
> 
> 
> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled?  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT
> 
> Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they dont seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News  not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenns show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they cant read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, hes in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story  like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital  they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.
> 
> So what are the facts?
> 
> Well, if you listen to the idiots, theyll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the share button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.
> 
> And what about Good Morning America, which claimed Glenns ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy divorce, right? Again, idiots:
> 
> Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation...........
> 
> 
> Well, what the hell are they supposed to say, yup, Fox said we cant renew our contract.  We lost a million viewers and countless sponsors ,but hey, lets laugh and say it wasn't a cancellation.
> 
> Beck fans and supporters are the dumbest voters in this country and this is what made him so dangerous.  He said he was a circus clown but the problem is, he was shaping the "minds" of his viewers.  Scary really and I just thank God he is going to be off the air soon enough.  There could have been people next door who actually believed the tripe he was spouting.
> 
> Someone said what happened to free speech?  Nothing.  But with that right comes responsibility.   Fox is finally getting it.  We knew it two years ago.
> 
> Oh and dispute he lost over a million viewers since last Jan.  Need a link?  Need a fox link to make you believe it?
Click to expand...


No need to argue, You're an Idiot


----------



## FuelRod

Zona said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Our heads will explode if he wins.   Just like yours did when Franken won.  Remember? lololololol
Click to expand...


Your assuming there is something in them.


----------



## percysunshine

Zona said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Our heads will explode if he wins.   Just like yours did when Franken won.  Remember? lololololol
Click to expand...


I have to admit, a bit actor who played a baggage handler in 'Trading Places' becoming a Senator was difficult. But it only fell into the 'ulcer' category. It was a long way from the 'head exploding' category.

Beck as President would reduce the population of the country by 20% ... boom ... splatt....chuckle


----------



## The T

AquaAthena said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll tell you what he told O'Oreilly, I don't know why I waste my time because you are an obvious idiot who wants to believe he was fired, you'd be happy if he dropped dead of a heart attack.. But what he told O'Reilly was he was going to be doing other things for Fox and at Fox, that he no longer wanted to be tied down to a 5 day a week schedule.I doubt seriously if Fox Fired him they would then turn around and let him go bla bla bla on the Factor. but that's just me. Still, I'd like a link where they "terminated his contract." ya got one or donchya?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As a matter of course? Glenn leaves FOX but not the public eye...He will have better control on his 'product' on his own on the Internet...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And I look forward to a new book by Beck which will add one more to **his six #1 New YorK Times Bestellers List. Nice.*
Click to expand...

 
Indeed. It won't stop the closed minded Statist kooks, however.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zona said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~
> 
> Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~
> He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
> Fools Beware ~
> 
> 
> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled? &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT
> 
> Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they don&#8217;t seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News &#8211; not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenn&#8217;s show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they can&#8217;t read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, he&#8217;s in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story &#8211; like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital &#8211; they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.
> 
> So what are the facts?
> 
> Well, if you listen to the idiots, they&#8217;ll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the &#8220;share&#8221; button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.
> 
> And what about &#8220;Good Morning America&#8221;, which claimed Glenn&#8217;s ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy &#8220;divorce, right? Again, idiots:
> 
> Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation...........
> 
> 
> Well, what the hell are they supposed to say, yup, Fox said we cant renew our contract.  We lost a million viewers and countless sponsors ,but hey, lets laugh and say it wasn't a cancellation.
> 
> *Beck fans and supporters are the dumbest voters in this country* and this is what made him so dangerous.  He said he was a circus clown but the problem is, he was shaping the "minds" of his viewers.  Scary really and I just thank God he is going to be off the air soon enough.  There could have been people next door who actually believed the tripe he was spouting.
> 
> Someone said what happened to free speech?  Nothing.  But with that right comes responsibility.   Fox is finally getting it.  We knew it two years ago.
> 
> Oh and dispute he lost over a million viewers since last Jan.  Need a link?  Need a fox link to make you believe it?
Click to expand...


Obama voters are the dumbest voters in the country. They actually believe Obama is honest, and if they don't, they don't seem to care. Did you actually believe him when he said "No Boots On The Ground in Libya", or that all he would do is enforce a no-fly zone, only to find out he's bombing tanks and palaces and he's arming rebels using the CIA?

If Beck was such a screw-up why is Soros still attacking him? Everything he said on his program was true and all they could do was make fun of him hoping that would counter all of the facts. I really honestly feel that if Obama said he was a Muslim or a Communist you suck-asses would still support him. If he took a snort of coke at the podium you would rally behind him. If he said he was Gay you'd call him brave for coming out of the closet. 

I always felt that Beck's program was gonna be short-lived because how revealing it was. Beck exposed alot of corruption, and I don't think he feels like spending the rest of his life needing body-guards. He's kind of weak in the knees. The last two Winters he's ended up in the hospital. He cries too much. He's fat. But he's compassionate and he cares about this country. That's a hell of alot more then I can say about that prick Obama.


----------



## Eric Cartman

mudwhistle said:


> Obama voters are the dumbest voters in the country. They actually believe Obama is honest, and if they don't, they don't seem to care. Did you actually believe him when he said "No Boots On The Ground in Libya", or that all he would do is enforce a no-fly zone, only to find out he's bombing tanks and palaces and he's arming rebels using the CIA?
> 
> If Beck was such a screw-up why is Soros still attacking him? Everything he said on his program was true and all they could do was make fun of him hoping that would counter all of the facts. I really honestly feel that if Obama said he was a Muslim or a Communist you suck-asses would still support him. If he took a snort of coke at the podium you would rally behind him. If he said he was Gay you'd call him brave for coming out of the closet.
> 
> I always felt that Beck's program was gonna be short-lived because how revealing it was. Beck exposed alot of corruption, and I don't think he feels like spending the rest of his life needing body-guards. He's kind of weak in the knees. The last two Winters he's ended up in the hospital. He cries too much. He's fat. But he's compassionate and he cares about this country. That's a hell of alot more then I can say about that prick Obama.



Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading.  On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.

"Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.


----------



## hortysir

Eric Cartman said:


> Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading. On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.
> 
> "Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.


 


Really?????




Because they seem just a *little* obsessive to me


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fired from Fox That's amazing cause he's still going to appear on Fox. At least that's what he told O[Reilly last night. demonRats are always hysterical about these matters, foam flecked spittle flying from their nostrils is not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They decided not to renew his contract.  I suppose it's too much to ask that you take a logical look at that single fact.
> 
> Is it your theory that Beck is walking away from Fox on his own?  Don't think so.
Click to expand...


Considering Beck is still going to be working for Fox, just not doing a daily show, leads me to believe that he wasn't fired. See, people who are fired, don't usually continue to work for the same company. And when media people are fired, they don't usually allow them to keep appearing on the networks for an undefined amount of time. They are usually off within a few days.

Now couple that with the fact that Glenn's company has been hiring people like crazy and he is openly making predictions that, in a year, you on the left are going to be wishing all he was doing was a daily show on tv leads me to believe that he has some major plans in the works. 

Now, you can ignore all this and keep claiming he was fired. Not going to hurt my feelings and I doubt it hurts his. But the evidence doesnt really agree with you.


----------



## Avatar4321

DaGoose said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Three threads on Beck leaving Fox. This must be HUGELY important.
> 
> Or.... not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is......to Conservatives.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Which, of course, is why the lefties are starting the threads


----------



## Avatar4321

Article 15 said:


> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out.
> 
> He will be repackaged and back in the near future.



Problem with your theory is that so far he hasn't been wrong. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Avatar4321

mudwhistle said:


> I've spotted several others, Progressive Insurance for one.
> 
> Why do these people have to lie?



Because if they told the truth, conservatives would win elections. They would have nothing to argue.


----------



## Vanquish

Avatar4321 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out.
> 
> He will be repackaged and back in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your theory is that so far he hasn't been wrong. Quite the opposite.
Click to expand...


He's been wrong more times than a blind weatherman in a sensory deprivation tank.

What I love about Beck's radio show is he always has at least 2 segments that start, "...remember when I told you...it was about 6 months ago..."

The problem is "what he told you" was some nebulous, parsed, half-hearted, maybe prediction of something that really didn't amount to more than a puff of smoke...

but then he comes back every day...and says...remember when I predicted!!! And the Beck drone army laps it up like pudding in a mental ward.


----------



## Big Fitz

Eric Cartman said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama voters are the dumbest voters in the country. They actually believe Obama is honest, and if they don't, they don't seem to care. Did you actually believe him when he said "No Boots On The Ground in Libya", or that all he would do is enforce a no-fly zone, only to find out he's bombing tanks and palaces and he's arming rebels using the CIA?
> 
> If Beck was such a screw-up why is Soros still attacking him? Everything he said on his program was true and all they could do was make fun of him hoping that would counter all of the facts. I really honestly feel that if Obama said he was a Muslim or a Communist you suck-asses would still support him. If he took a snort of coke at the podium you would rally behind him. If he said he was Gay you'd call him brave for coming out of the closet.
> 
> I always felt that Beck's program was gonna be short-lived because how revealing it was. Beck exposed alot of corruption, and I don't think he feels like spending the rest of his life needing body-guards. He's kind of weak in the knees. The last two Winters he's ended up in the hospital. He cries too much. He's fat. But he's compassionate and he cares about this country. That's a hell of alot more then I can say about that prick Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading.  On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.
> 
> "Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.
Click to expand...

This is the equivalent of posting clips of Heath Ledger in The Dark Knight and saying "See what a psychopath Heath Ledger is???  He's lying and crazy and an evil person!!!"

The Media Matters crowd can't tell satire from truth.  Never could because it got in the way of their useful idiot political message.


----------



## Caroljo

Vanquish said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out.
> 
> He will be repackaged and back in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your theory is that so far he hasn't been wrong. Quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been wrong more times than a blind weatherman in a sensory deprivation tank.
> 
> What I love about Beck's radio show is he always has at least 2 segments that start, "...remember when I told you...it was about 6 months ago..."
> 
> The problem is "what he told you" was some nebulous, parsed, half-hearted, maybe prediction of something that really didn't amount to more than a puff of smoke...
> 
> but then he comes back every day...and says...remember when I predicted!!! And the Beck drone army laps it up like pudding in a mental ward.
Click to expand...


Sorry....FAIL!  Beck has been right FAR more times that i could count.  Sure, on his radio show he could say anything, do you ever watch his program?  He'll show the past clips where he's said what could happen (or whatever the subject was about) and proves he warned us months or years ago.  9 times out of 10, everything he tells us about has happened, or pretty darn close to it.  You have to be dumb and blind not to see it!  Well....never mind, you really don't have to answer to that last statement! lol!  But you believe what you want.


----------



## Vanquish

You've obviously got your head up your ass when it comes to Beck. Believe what you want...he's a fear-monger of the first order and it's a sign of someone's sanity that his ass got shit canned.


----------



## BluesMistress

Vanquish said:


> You've obviously got your head up your ass when it comes to Beck. Believe what you want...he's a fear-monger of the first order and it's a sign of someone's sanity that his ass got shit canned.



I'd really like to see a Link to support Your post ~ Otherwise you are sharing Your Opinion. Nobody cares about your Opinion.
Thanks


----------



## MaggieMae

mudwhistle said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd better watch this video. It puts the kabash on the rumor that he was losing advertisers.
> 
> Videos  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect HIM to say?
> 
> List of  Dropped Sponsors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed your list has Vonage on it.
> 
> Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones.
> 
> 
> The list is bogus.
Click to expand...


Ad sponsors also sign contracts for x-amount of time. That's not to say they'll automatically renew. I have no idea how "accurate" the list is, however. But to try to imply Beck has not lost sponsors is dumb. Because he has.


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed your list has Vonage on it.
> 
> Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones.
> 
> 
> *The list is bogus.*
Click to expand...


Aww, really? But who gives a shit. He's GONE, which is what's really important. In fact, he appears to be gone already--no show last Friday nor last night (Monday).


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have new ones lined up for this year.. wanna bet on it?? lessseeee Boehner, Cantor, Ryan.. and Bachman,, and errrrr well all the Republican congress would be easy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those are scheduled for Chris Wallace's show tomorrow, as a matter of fact, but not a single Democrat. Fair and balanced as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Plouf is a Republican? Who the fuck knew?? have you notified the asshole in chief? wellhaveyahuh?
Click to expand...


Plouff wasn't on the original schedule, per C-Span on Friday.


----------



## MaggieMae

BluesMistress said:


> This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~
> 
> Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~
> He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
> Fools Beware ~
> 
> 
> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled?  Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT
> 
> Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they dont seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News  not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenns show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they cant read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, hes in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story  like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital  they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.
> 
> So what are the facts?
> 
> Well, if you listen to the idiots, theyll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. *Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. *And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the share button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.
> 
> And what about Good Morning America, which claimed Glenns ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy divorce, right? Again, idiots:
> 
> Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.



But of course. Mocking is what they do best. (Also, your "information" has already been posted several times, so by the time you posted it again, it's just a yawner.)


----------



## MaggieMae

percysunshine said:


> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.



Oh my, what a roster there's gonna be from the "conservative" side.  If Beck ran, he might have to debate some of his good buddies, like Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann. I can't wait for the entertainment!!


----------



## MaggieMae

percysunshine said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck has not announced it yet, but he is going to run for President in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Maybe a Senator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. Laughing our asses off is more like it. Does anyone think that clown would stand a chance of winning in CONNECTICUT? He would have to change his residency to TexASS.


----------



## MaggieMae

percysunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> When he announces, every liberal on the planet earth will have their head explode....what a mess that will be to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Our heads will explode if he wins.   Just like yours did when Franken won.  Remember? lololololol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to admit, a bit actor who played a baggage handler in 'Trading Places' becoming a Senator was difficult. But it only fell into the 'ulcer' category. It was a long way from the 'head exploding' category.
> 
> Beck as President would reduce the population of the country by 20% ... boom ... splatt....chuckle
Click to expand...


I can see the screenplay being written already for a sequel to Idiocracy. 

Idiocracy Trailer, Reviews and Schedule for Idiocracy | TVGuide.com

*"Idiocracy: The Newer Dumber Society"*


----------



## MaggieMae

hortysir said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading. On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.
> 
> "Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they seem just a *little* obsessive to me
Click to expand...


Media Matters never tried to deny it was going after Beck. If what they posted was mere opinionating, it would have been an entirely different story. But they posted the videos and/or verbatim quotes from his radio show.


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the significant drop in ratings glennbeck was still number one in his slot and still has legions of moronic followers ready to believe him.  FOX isn't going to throw that away.
> 
> I think they realized that you can only predict the end of the world and be wrong for so long before people start tuning you out.
> 
> He will be repackaged and back in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your theory is that so far he hasn't been wrong. Quite the opposite.
Click to expand...


Strangely, I have yet to see anyone here post something that proves he was "right."


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spotted several others, Progressive Insurance for one.
> 
> Why do these people have to lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if they told the truth, conservatives would win elections. They would have nothing to argue.
Click to expand...


Conservatives can win elections. What? It's just that when they renege on all their own promises, they get dumped. Or haven't you yet figured out that's what happens to either party on a regular cyclical basis.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama voters are the dumbest voters in the country. They actually believe Obama is honest, and if they don't, they don't seem to care. Did you actually believe him when he said "No Boots On The Ground in Libya", or that all he would do is enforce a no-fly zone, only to find out he's bombing tanks and palaces and he's arming rebels using the CIA?
> 
> If Beck was such a screw-up why is Soros still attacking him? Everything he said on his program was true and all they could do was make fun of him hoping that would counter all of the facts. I really honestly feel that if Obama said he was a Muslim or a Communist you suck-asses would still support him. If he took a snort of coke at the podium you would rally behind him. If he said he was Gay you'd call him brave for coming out of the closet.
> 
> I always felt that Beck's program was gonna be short-lived because how revealing it was. Beck exposed alot of corruption, and I don't think he feels like spending the rest of his life needing body-guards. He's kind of weak in the knees. The last two Winters he's ended up in the hospital. He cries too much. He's fat. But he's compassionate and he cares about this country. That's a hell of alot more then I can say about that prick Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading.  On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.
> 
> "Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the equivalent of posting clips of Heath Ledger in The Dark Knight and saying "See what a psychopath Heath Ledger is???  He's lying and crazy and an evil person!!!"
> 
> The Media Matters crowd can't tell satire from truth.  Never could because it got in the way of their useful idiot political message.
Click to expand...


You mean all his chalkboard stuff which supposedly connected dots was just satire? Imagine that.


----------



## ToonTheNEws

As happy as many are to see Glenn Beck go, most humorist are also disappointed as they will have to find another wingnut for a source of political humor.  To be sure though we have not heard the last of Glenn Beck. 

  In looking for an appropriate way to send him off and going through audio from a few of his shows it became apparent that Glenn Beck has been singing his own version of the Beatle Revolution all along!  
So for you viewing pleasure...
A must see!
Glenn Beck Beatles Revolution Parody
The Revolting Glenn Beck! His Farewell Song!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or1aukq5DJI]YouTube - The Revolting Glenn Beck! His Farewell Song![/ame]

My apologies to the Beatles...LOL


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed your list has Vonage on it.
> 
> Saw their ad on Fox several times today and all through the week. I know it sucks when someone who actually watches the network is paying attention.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother checking for the other ones.
> 
> 
> *The list is bogus.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, really? But who gives a shit. He's GONE, which is what's really important. In fact, he appears to be gone already--no show last Friday nor last night (Monday).
Click to expand...

Rush Limbaugh was canceled.  Is HE gone?  Has his audience decreased?  Is he LESS influential?

Hardly.

I can hear your quavering prayer to gaia that this does finish Beck and damn well know in your heart it won't.  Lord knows I've wished it would have ended Michael Moore's career being canceled.


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters(assuming that is you Soros source) typically just posts Beck's crazy audio/video and lets it speak for itself other times they show why it is misleading.  On the other hand, Beck attacks Soros ad nauseum.
> 
> "Good for you" if you found Beck's chalkboard 'revealing' , I am sure for a nominal fee you will be able to experience similar enlightenment through one of Glenn's future 'premium' services.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the equivalent of posting clips of Heath Ledger in The Dark Knight and saying "See what a psychopath Heath Ledger is???  He's lying and crazy and an evil person!!!"
> 
> The Media Matters crowd can't tell satire from truth.  Never could because it got in the way of their useful idiot political message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean all his chalkboard stuff which supposedly connected dots was just satire? Imagine that.
Click to expand...

Ah!  I recognize that.  It is attempted wit.  Successful witless though.

The problem is liberals keep moving the goalposts to fit the need a la mode.  If it's news, no no... it's satire.  If it's analysis... no no.. it's crazed babbling.  If it's comedy... it's deathly irresponsible reporting.  If it's mocking his enemies... no no... it's hate speech.

I swear your type has put the damn goalposts on a rickshaw and is confused why it's called cheating.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the equivalent of posting clips of Heath Ledger in The Dark Knight and saying "See what a psychopath Heath Ledger is???  He's lying and crazy and an evil person!!!"
> 
> The Media Matters crowd can't tell satire from truth.  Never could because it got in the way of their useful idiot political message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean all his chalkboard stuff which supposedly connected dots was just satire? Imagine that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah!  I recognize that.  It is attempted wit.  Successful witless though.
> 
> The problem is liberals keep moving the goalposts to fit the need a la mode.  If it's news, no no... it's satire.  If it's analysis... no no.. it's crazed babbling.  If it's comedy... it's deathly irresponsible reporting.  If it's mocking his enemies... no no... it's hate speech.
> 
> I swear your type has put the damn goalposts on a rickshaw and is confused why it's called cheating.
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck's hysteria has eclipsed anything Rush Limbaugh has ever said. I think the words from the Vanity Fair article discussing the political noise machines says it best:



> But where Limbaugh stays on track in the radio studio, taking a single theme and pounding it flat, Beck is a grab-bag collage artist of half-baked ideas and lore, grafting bits of history and chunks of speculation into a clanking Frankenstein monster with Barack Obama's face sewn onto Karl Marx's head and one arm raised in permanent Nazi salute: "Liberal Fascism" is an evil action figure.


----------



## BluesMistress

MaggieMae said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all of the Idiots who are saying that Glenn was Cancelled ~
> 
> Click on the link to see Hilarious vids of GB & crew mocking the left about his so called cancellation ~
> He also promised on radio that by the end of the year MediaMatters& thier ilk will wish for the good ole' days when he had only 1hr 5days a week. Anyone that knows GB knows he is NOT going Anywhere Quietly ~
> Fools Beware ~
> 
> 
> Arguing with Idiots: What to show to the progressives saying Glenn was cancelled? &#8211; Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> Friday, Apr 8, 2011 at 2:54 PM EDT
> 
> Glenn got fired? Was it poor ratings? No! It was because all the advertisers were fleeing, right? Wrong! The idiots are out in force, and they don&#8217;t seem to get that Glenn announced a new deal with FOX News &#8211; not a cancellation (Hey, did anyone see Glenn&#8217;s show last night? Or the night before? Or how about when he comes back from his tour?). Maybe they can&#8217;t read the press release, even though they claim to monitor everything Glenn says and does. (Media Matters, he&#8217;s in the bathroom right now. Just hold your horses). While they seem to be ignoring the real story &#8211; like Glenn now producing specials for FOX TV and digital &#8211; they do seem to enjoy hitting a bunch of falsehoods.
> 
> So what are the facts?
> 
> Well, if you listen to the idiots, they&#8217;ll tell you that Glenn has lost over 300 advertisers since they started their little boycotts. Lies. *Watch Stu, Pat, and Glenn mock them in this funny little clip. *And if you know any idiots out there, be sure to click the &#8220;share&#8221; button to see all the ways you can show them the truth.
> 
> And what about &#8220;Good Morning America&#8221;, which claimed Glenn&#8217;s ratings were plummeting (what part of THIRD HIGHEST RATED SHOW do they not get?). The ratings must have led to their messy &#8220;divorce, right? Again, idiots:
> 
> Again, that share button will help you tell everyone how full of lies the left has been on this. Remember, the truth has no agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course. Mocking is what they do best. (Also, your "information" has already been posted several times, so by the time you posted it again, it's just a yawner.)
Click to expand...


Then why reQuote it again 
I think you just like being a nasty witch. 
Why not add something of value to the conversation??


----------



## newpolitics

Stephanie said:


> good gawd, first they obsessed over Rush for 20yrs and then it went to Palin and Beck.
> 
> Liberals love all the Freedom of speech as LONG as it for their VIEWS.



Get real stephanie. The same exact thing goes for the republicans. It's all bullshit.


----------



## George Costanza

Glenn Beck Announces His Departure - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 04/07/11 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

My favorite line - a clip is shown of Beck, comparing himself to Paul Revere.  Stewart's comment: "The only real difference between Glen Back and Paul Revere is, that when Paul Revere told you the British were coming . . . . they were, in fact, coming."


----------



## Truthseeker420

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



I wouldn't call yelling over guest and cutting them off as intelligent or tough.


----------



## Eric Cartman

Truthseeker420 said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call yelling over guest and cutting them off as intelligent or tough.
Click to expand...


I didn't say she was fair but she is a smart cookie and a tough interviewer.  I don't agree with her usually but she would fit in the Fox lineup well without making the network a complete laughing stock like Beck did.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Morell

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.




I too like to watch Fox News and I agree with you that  Megyn Kelly is a tough interviewer.


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean all his chalkboard stuff which supposedly connected dots was just satire? Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  I recognize that.  It is attempted wit.  Successful witless though.
> 
> The problem is liberals keep moving the goalposts to fit the need a la mode.  If it's news, no no... it's satire.  If it's analysis... no no.. it's crazed babbling.  If it's comedy... it's deathly irresponsible reporting.  If it's mocking his enemies... no no... it's hate speech.
> 
> I swear your type has put the damn goalposts on a rickshaw and is confused why it's called cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck's hysteria has eclipsed anything Rush Limbaugh has ever said. I think the words from the Vanity Fair article discussing the political noise machines says it best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where Limbaugh stays on track in the radio studio, taking a single theme and pounding it flat, Beck is a grab-bag collage artist of half-baked ideas and lore, grafting bits of history and chunks of speculation into a clanking Frankenstein monster with Barack Obama's face sewn onto Karl Marx's head and one arm raised in permanent Nazi salute: "Liberal Fascism" is an evil action figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

come come now.  The rickshaw coolies are getting tired.

we know the playbook.  Conservative = stupid/crazy/hater

But at least Zona agrees with your 'humor' and the 'facts' of a barely relevant magazine.  What next?  Cosmo for hard hitting political analysis?  Tiger Beat for economics?  Mother Jones for fashion advice?


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  I recognize that.  It is attempted wit.  Successful witless though.
> 
> The problem is liberals keep moving the goalposts to fit the need a la mode.  If it's news, no no... it's satire.  If it's analysis... no no.. it's crazed babbling.  If it's comedy... it's deathly irresponsible reporting.  If it's mocking his enemies... no no... it's hate speech.
> 
> I swear your type has put the damn goalposts on a rickshaw and is confused why it's called cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck's hysteria has eclipsed anything Rush Limbaugh has ever said. I think the words from the Vanity Fair article discussing the political noise machines says it best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where Limbaugh stays on track in the radio studio, taking a single theme and pounding it flat, Beck is a grab-bag collage artist of half-baked ideas and lore, grafting bits of history and chunks of speculation into a clanking Frankenstein monster with Barack Obama's face sewn onto Karl Marx's head and one arm raised in permanent Nazi salute: "Liberal Fascism" is an evil action figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come come now.  The rickshaw coolies are getting tired.
> 
> we know the playbook.  Conservative = stupid/crazy/hater
> 
> But at least Zona agrees with your 'humor' and the 'facts' of a barely relevant magazine.  What next?  Cosmo for hard hitting political analysis?  Tiger Beat for economics?  Mother Jones for fashion advice?
Click to expand...


Don't shoot the messenger. We have to put up with Fox links, WND links, Beck's links to all his media outlets, so how about allowing us po' folk the same opportunity? The VF article was intended to be funny, by the way. Lighten up. That said, they are one of the few periodicals left that does extensively researched investigative reporting, resulting in long (sourced) articles (which few appreciate anymore, preferring instead one-page Internet analysis). The magazine may appear to be fluff because of its advertisers, the hugely lucrative fashion business. But the content is deadly serious.

Ditto for Mother Jones, by the way. Cosmo is for 20-somethings looking to get laid.


----------



## xsited1

Eric Cartman said:


> Glenn Beck Fired... about time.



This news has really hit me hard.  I'll probably be in therapy for months now.  Why?  Why oh why?  Why does Glen spell his first name with two Ns?  What is up with that???


----------



## MaggieMae

xsited1 said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck Fired... about time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This news has really hit me hard.  I'll probably be in therapy for months now.  Why?  Why oh why?  Why does Glen spell his first name with two Ns?  What is up with that???
Click to expand...


Probably a typo on his birth certificate! DAMN!! I demand to see the original!!!


----------



## WillowTree

WillowTree said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was fired?  I know he announced that his show on Fox News is going to stop, but do you have a link to demonstrate that he was fired?
> 
> Kthx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your point is that I can't prove he was fired then you are correct.  The whole thing went down like the typical corporate firing where nobody officially knows unless the guy/gal that got canned speaks up.
> 
> I will just say that it seems obvious that he was fired but if you feel better thinking otherwise feel free.
> 
> I think that the fact that Beck hasn't come out and said that he was offered a contract but refused speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it make sense in yer little peee brain that they would fire him and then have him on for guest appearances??
Click to expand...





I bumped this to tell youse guys that some dud named rikirules nep repped me the other day and called me abjectly stupid for my comment and today he positive repped me for the same statement but I'm still abjectly eaten up with stupid..


----------



## whitehall

Eric Cartman said:


> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.



A guy who uses a cartoon character to represent himself wants to give FOX advice. You gotta laugh. The dirty little secret is that the left is afraid of Beck and the knee jerk response is to try to silence what they are afraid of.


----------



## Eric Cartman

whitehall said:


> Eric Cartman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch Fox news even though it is extremely biased (like MSNBC) but Beck's show was just garbage.  He reminded me of Steve Martins character in the movie "Leap of Faith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the sense to put someone like Megyn Kelly in his spot.  She is conservative, intelligent, a tough interviewer and she is usually intellectually honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy who uses a cartoon character to represent himself wants to give FOX advice. You gotta laugh. The dirty little secret is that the left is afraid of Beck and the knee jerk response is to try to silence what they are afraid of.
Click to expand...


Beck?  you mean that guy that used to have a television show?

Hoping they do something and given Fox advice aren't exactly the same thing...are they?

The only thing that I was ever afraid of concerning Beck was that he would convince elderly people to drop a thousand on food insurance, pay 30% over the cost for gold and to live in fear.

I don't really care what his other listeners do (e.g. racists, crackpots and imbeciles ).


----------



## Shooter

Eric Cartman said:
			
		

> Glenn Beck Fired... about time.



Negative.  Beck was not fired.  I understand that fits the liberal noise machine better than the truth but it is not based on reality.

Beck is going to wind his show down eventually and work for Fox News in creating and producing shows for the network.


----------



## MikeK

WillowTree said:


> Does it make sense in yer little peee brain that they would fire him and then have him on for guest appearances??


It could make sense, depending on the circumstances of the _firing._ 

Because the word "firing" implies a hostile dismissal it might be more appropriate to say Beck is being "let go," which can be a mutually regrettable expedient that wouldn't necessarily preclude an occasional guest appearance.


----------



## Vanquish

At the end of the day...Fox decided that his content shouldnt be on their network. That's a big enough slap in the face. They said...uhm yeah your crap is not for us.

Call it a letting go or a firing or a mere parting of ways. Whatever anyone wants to call it...the facts speak for themselves. Fox passed judgment and found Beck wanting.


----------



## signelect

boy this topic is a slow start to the morning.  Who really cares, he is off the wall along with most of the others and I am right of Attila the Hun.  They all complain about the left ranting about Bush and now take a look.  We know what the problem is what is the solution.  Beck will do alright, he is not going away.  If I was him I would quit too, that has to be tiring after a while.


----------

